
Airbnb rental turns out to be public housing apartment - Jerry2
https://www.fox5ny.com/news/airbnb-rental-turns-out-to-be-public-housing-apartment
======
someonehere
They need secret shoppers on Airbnb. I have friends that do corporate housing
through Airbnb, VRBO, and CHBO. If these fake or misleading Airbnb stories
stir up enough problems, local and state governments will severely limit or
restrict these listings. There are a lot of people on Bigger Pockets who make
a living off of short term corporate rentals.

~~~
danielfoster
It sounds like the listing was not up for a substantial period of time. The
community did a good job of policing itself.

------
pkaye
Wouldn't the address be in Airbnb database when the posting is listed? Why
could Airbnb check its location?

~~~
temikus
Because it’s not profitable to them. It’s absolutely trivial to get purposely-
built public housing locations into a database and set up a process to deal
with exceptions. But then they would lose their commission.

